# FU oder Sanftanlauf



## Johannes Ashur (19 September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

bei einer Anlage soll der Motor beim Start Sanft anlaufen.*Bei dem Motor handelt es sich um ein 3KW Drehstrommotor.Der Kunde möchte jetzt einen FU-Einsetzen der Motor soll damit nicht geregelt werden, sondern es geht nur um den reinen Sanftanlauf.*

*Ist es nicht günstiger einen Sanftstarter für diese Applikation zu nehmen????*

*Was meint Ihr?*

*Vielen Dank*

*Johannes*


----------



## jabba (19 September 2007)

Sanftstarter ist definitiv billiger.
Der Sanftstarter von Siemens 3RW3014- kostet z.B. 116€ - Rabatt.
Hat ein Integrierten Bypass, was dann auch die Verdrahtung vereinfacht.

Im Gegensatz zum FU sind dann auch nicht ständig EMV Probleme zu erwarten.

Aber Achtung, beim Sanftanlauf wird die Anzahl der Start´s pro Stunde festgelegt, wenn ma also of Startet z.b. jede Minute muss das Gerät entsprechend größer oder ein anderes gewählt werden !


----------



## himbeergeist (19 September 2007)

Hallo,

sofern du nicht auch sanft bremsen musst, ist ein Softstarter die günstigere Variante. Ich habe da von Moeller einige im Einsatz und bin bis auf einen Totalausfall recht zufrieden.


Frank


----------



## Johannes Ashur (19 September 2007)

Hallo Jabba,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Habe mal noch ne andere Frage:

Habe von einem Techniker erfahren, dass sobald ich einen RCD vor dem FU habe darauf achten muss einen Externen EMV Filter und Netzfilter einzusetzen.

Bei einem intergrierten Filter(wie das zbs. bei den Lenze Geräten der Fall ist) könnten eventuelle Auftretende Ableitströme den RCD Auslösen!

Aber wie kann es sein das dies bei einem Externen Filter nichtb ebenfalls der Fall ist???

vielen Dank im voraus.

Johannes


----------



## Johannes Ashur (19 September 2007)

*@himbeergeist*

Hallo himbeergeist,

danke Dir wir deinen Tip.Wir werden auch voraussichtlich die Softstarter von Moeller einsetzen.

Danke

Johannes


----------



## jabba (19 September 2007)

Johannes Ashur schrieb:


> Hallo Jabba,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> 
> ...


 
Netzfilter haben systembedingt einen relativ hohen Ableitstrom, bei einem externen Filter kann man den RCD hinter den Filter schalten. Wichtig ist, das die RCD Allstromsensitiv sind.


----------



## Johannes Ashur (25 September 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

Johannes


----------

